# Bessacarr E795 2005



## ActionJackson (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi folks, just joined and wonder if anyone can help? we arrived down at Brownhills North east branch to pick up our MH that we had struck a deal with at new year, after waiting 1 hour to do handover was told that the power kept tripping?
As we were going to be staying in it over night dew to traveling down from Scotland, just to make sure all was as it should it should be, their idea i hesitant to add?We have now had to spend night in hotel dew to them not having any service technicians working at the weekend, pretty point less our coming down to do handover and stay in i thought cause if their was and as their is a problem they cant do anything about it very annoyed!! 
They now want to sort problem on Monday and deliver van up to us?
Any way back to the matter of power tripping does any one have any experience of this problem?is it major?Now wondering if we should walk away from this MH? It seemed like a good van 2005 only done 9500miles, everything else seemed in good condition?Or should i buy German?
Regards Allan


----------



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

*bessacarr e795 2005*

Hi Allan, Firstly welcome aboard, I too would be feeling pretty upset.

I take it the van "Trips" when the hookup is plugged in, could be the charger etc, How long is a piece of string,sorry cant be much help without being there. I would hang on (at their) expense while it is being fixed. If you can then take it for a long drive & possibly stay over another night. Finally I am a Hymer man through & through especially after visiting the Hymer factory in Germany last year. Good luck & keep us posted. Regards Norman


----------



## ActionJackson (Jan 19, 2011)

Norman did you buy across in Germany?
if so was it a big saving?
I think we are going to walk away from this one just hope we don't lose our £750 deposit?
Going to have a look at a Dethleffs on the way home,
had any experience of them?
regards Allan


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Tyne Valley Motorhomes might be worth looking at there only a few miles from Brownhills should you decide to walk away.

http://www.tynevalleymotorhomes.com...ield_motorhome_new_preowned:"Preowned"?page=1

Stewart


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi Allen,

oh no dont look at a Dethleffs its like comparing a "austin mini" to a "vw golf or Audi" .

they both have 4 whels and do the job intended but one a lot lot better than the other, weve had a Dethleffs and build quality is the best as is customer sevice from Factory.

Bessacarr used to be good before swuft got there hands on them , wont say about Brownhills as thats another story. I fthe electrics tripping like a house its something overloading the trip switch finding the cullprett is the hard part, dowt if you`ll see youe new van soon .

best of luck its a minefield owt there.


----------



## ActionJackson (Jan 19, 2011)

Update, have told Brownhills to keep their van and get our cash bank into our account, start the search all over again? Camping and out door exhibition SECC on Thursday could end up with a new one yet? Am thinking Hymer now German build quality has to be better! Any info good or bad would be appreciated, loved the layout of e795? Is their any German vans of similar layout ?
Regards Allan


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

good one Allan,

Its hard at the moment to get a good secend hand van but there are some available ,have a look on ebay for pics and layouts etc .

Hymers arent all there cracked up to be  new ones have questionable quality older models seem better and the reaql old ones well like a "Brick toilet" bomb proof.

As you`ve said the hardest thing is to find the layout you like :? and stick with it dont be swayed by the "fancy bits" ,.

Also the old fiat "jtd" engines were great the new x250 well lets say I dont like them so have a Renault 8) but my opinion.

I`d find a dealer near to you and have a test drive to see what you think before parting with the cash , feb /march is a good time to buy before the spring bunnies come out and up prices.

what about a Burstner or Adria both good for their money or even Laika you can always get new cushion covers :lol:


----------



## gemmerson (May 1, 2005)

*E795 from Brownhills*

Think i may have just bought the MH you had been looking at. Electric fault was the charger tripping, Brownhill replaced it when i went to look at it, eventually it went to Newark for repair.

Picked it up today thankfully all seems ok, until temp gauge went wonky half way home !!!, Probably need a local garage to fit, aint going back to Newark for repair since we live in Glasgow.

Didnt think they were that bad, i guess everyone has horror stories.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

*Re: E795 from Brownhills*



gemmerson said:


> Think i may have just bought the MH you had been looking at. Electric fault was the charger tripping, Brownhill replaced it when i went to look at it, eventually it went to Newark for repair.
> 
> Picked it up today thankfully all seems ok, until temp gauge went wonky half way home !!!, Probably need a local garage to fit, aint going back to Newark for repair since we live in Glasgow.
> 
> Didnt think they were that bad, i guess everyone has horror stories.


Temp gauge fault is possibly cured by disconnecting and reconnecting the plug at the back of the instrument panel. 
This has worked fo a lot of owners and I hope it works for you
Colin


----------

